# Buffy on FX not on scheduled listings?



## ahalvor (Mar 28, 2005)

My Season Pass which picks up both Buffys failed to record the FX episode this morning reporting that the schedule has changed. I could not re-add it...what gives, anyone else see this issue? Did FX change something?

Andy


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

Do you have DirecTV? Then read this.


----------



## ahalvor (Mar 28, 2005)

thanks so much, DirecTv is the culprit...changed the FX channel to null and then corrected it.


----------

